# Kubota L245DT 4wd not working



## WinnieCouple (Jul 29, 2011)

Just bought a late 80's L245DT, with FEL, disc, brush hog, and double bottom plow.
I was unable to really test the 4x4 when I bought it, but now that its on the farm, its NOT putting any power to the front wheels.
It feels like there is NOTHING happening when i put the lever back for 4wd.
With no owners manual (please email me if you have one, and NOT the parts PDF, i have it). I hope i am missing something, is the one lever ALL needed to engage the front wheels? 
The transmission works in Hi and Lo for all gears, the 3 point lift works but the handle has no resistance, so it will fall back to "lower"(down) if it gets bounced around. So, I'm working on a simple fix for that.
So... back to the 4x4. 
I am hoping that the fork is bent or something simple (wishful thinking).
BUT, i have heard of people having all the front drive axles removed and making a 2wd out of it.... (what a waste)
I have not looked in the front axle housings yet, It does have a front and rear PTO that work just fine.... I really hope its something i'm overlooking, like having to have the PTO in gear to run 4wd. But I wouldnt see why...
Anyway, thanks for reading, and hopefully someone will know something I can look for or check before I take it apart. It works fine now as a 2wd.
Thanks


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum WinnieCouple, I hope that you get the 4wd working soon. post a picture when you can?
Cheers:
:aussie:


----------



## WinnieCouple (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks Tim, I'll have to take some pics of the Kubota, if I ever give it a rest, she's been clearing land all morning. 4wd will have to wait (front wheels have hardly been on the ground).


----------

